# طريقة منظف السجاد لو سمحتم ؟



## فتحى الفرماوى (9 يونيو 2010)

فيه حد يعرف حاجة عن تصنيع منظف السجاد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 يونيو 2010)

ان شاء الله يا اخى تجد ما تبحث عنه
10% تكسابون lls وهو ملح ليثيوم ولس صوديوم ولكن ممكن الاستعاضه عنه بالتكسابون الصوديومى العادى المستخدم فى الشامبو
20% ايزو بروبانول
2% كمبرلون kd
0,2% مانع بكتريا وكمل الباقى الى 100% ماء
التركيبه مستخدمه تجاريا تحت مسميات كثيره بدول عديده
الملح الصوديومى مهم فى حالة تنظيف الموكيت والسجاد الملصوق بالارض لانه يصنع رغوه ولا يسمح بتغلغل الماء الى اسفل السجاد اما فى حالة السجاد العادى اى الغير ملصوق فيمكن استخدام التكسابون الصوديومى كما وضحت اعلاه ولكنى احببت اوضح الفرق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخ عبد القادر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 يوليو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ان شاء الله يا اخى تجد ما تبحث عنه
> 10% تكسابون lls وهو ملح ليثيوم ولس صوديوم ولكن ممكن الاستعاضه عنه بالتكسابون الصوديومى العادى المستخدم فى الشامبو
> 20% ايزو بروبانول
> 2% كمبرلون kd
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على التركيبات المتميزة


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ان شاء الله يا اخى تجد ما تبحث عنه
> 10% تكسابون lls وهو ملح ليثيوم ولس صوديوم ولكن ممكن الاستعاضه عنه بالتكسابون الصوديومى العادى المستخدم فى الشامبو
> 20% ايزو بروبانول
> 2% كمبرلون kd
> ...


 
أرجوا منك أخى الكريم شرح طريقة التحضير والتصنيع بالتفصيل ؟


----------

